# Boneless country-style ribs?



## 00squirrel (Apr 17, 2017)

I just picked up some boneless country-style ribs on sale at a great price.  I plan to smoke them tomorrow.  My question is this:  I've never done boneless ribs before.  I've done bone-in many, many times.  Should I still use the standard 3-3-1 method I do for bone-in country-style ribs on the boneless ribs?  

Thanks and happy smoking!


----------



## phatbac (Apr 17, 2017)

I love Csr's and do them all the time. you can do 3-2-1 on them, but for my i just rub them with mustard and then with rub overnight. then put them on the smoker and let them go 3.5-4 hours till they are in the 180-185 range. put some sauce on them and let them smoke for 20 more minutes and the pull them let them rest 30 minutes and you have meat candy!

its good eats!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 17, 2017)

CSRs have become my favorite cut of pork.  They are cut from the end of the shoulder so they benefit from a long smoke or braise.  phatbac's recommendation for smoking is right on! 

CSRs are also good for making buckboard bacon, stew, ground pork, braised anything, spaghetti sauce, pork n' beans, you name it.  Just cut them up or leave them whole and use them any way you wish. 

They freeze nicely and thaw quickly.  Nowadays, when I go to the grocer, I always come home with 4 packs or more of 4-6 boneless rib packages.  I think the highest price I've paid is $1.68/lb.


----------



## mrad (Apr 18, 2017)

phatbac said:


> I love Csr's and do them all the time. you can do 3-2-1 on them, but for my i just rub them with mustard and then with rub overnight. then put them on the smoker and let them go 3.5-4 hours till they are in the 180-185 range. put some sauce on them and let them smoke for 20 more minutes and the pull them let them rest 30 minutes and you have meat candy!
> 
> its good eats!
> 
> phatbac (Aaron


Where I buy my CSR's, they are a loin cut. If I cook them to 185 they are over cooked.  Wish I could find some shoulder cut ones so I could do the long smoke.

To the original poster, you may want to find out what cut you have.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 18, 2017)

*CSR's are not really ribs* and the 3-3-1 stuff does not apply!

Ok there's two cuts of country style ribs. One comes from sirloin (rib end) of the loin. The other is cut from the shoulder area.  Unless your package specifies which it is you have be able to tell by looking to see which is which.  The loin tends to be lighter in color and the butt or shoulder cut ones tend to be  more redish/ pinkish in color. 

How to cook each

1) loin cut I like to cook more to a temperature range. 150* to 180* they will be very juicy but going over 200* they won't be as good as they could have been.   The best cook method for these can be either to grill (slow grill) or slow cook indirect and sear finish. 

2) Shoulder cut I like to take until they're probe tender meaning something like a toothpick will go in with very little resistance. The best cook method for these is slow enough so that they can get tender without charing up the outside.   

I really like the loin csrs and recently put them on the rotisserie. Sooooo good!  BTW these might have taken 30-40 minutes


----------



## 00squirrel (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks all for the replies! Luckily life got in the way and I didn't smoke them today. Hopefully tomorrow...


----------

